# Hello from Switzerland



## Skyroads (Sep 10, 2013)

It's my first day on board and it seems to be that kind of forum I've searched a long time.

My name is Andy and I'm almost 24 years old.

I don't know what to write more at the moment but I'm pretty sure that
we will know more about each other in the following months/years :mrgreen: 

As a introduction I already posted a link to my first project (assasins creed trailer rescore) in the Members Compositions section.


----------



## Ganvai (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome here!


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 11, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 11, 2013)

What part of Switzerland?


----------



## Frank Luchs (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome, sending from Winterthur/Switzerland.


----------



## Skyroads (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm from Schaffhausen near to Zurich  

And thanks for your welcome!


----------



## Skyroads (Sep 12, 2013)

By the way here is the link to my latest project :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMiPxclbJPM


----------



## Tatu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello, sir from Switzerland.

I'm heading to Zurich today. I hope they have some good bars there to ease my nerves after a couple of flights (I hate flying)


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I think you will find it very useful.


----------



## Skyroads (Sep 13, 2013)

@tatu
definately  there are so many bars that it's almost impossible to find the right one.

But I'm sure you will find yours :D


----------

